# Copy File: Can't read from the source file or disk.



## bushpilot223 (Dec 13, 2008)

I have the game 'Crysis' on two backup DVD's. I had to put the installation files in a .rar and split them so I could back it up (I downloaded the game digitally from EA)

So when I insert disk 1 and try to copy 'Crysis.part1.rar' to D:/Crysis (D: is my data drive, C: is strictly the OS and maybe 2 or 3 applications installed on it) it copies most of it, but when it gets to '5 seconds remaining' it comes up with this error. It takes like 6 minutes to copy it and then it errors out when it's almost done! I've tried 3 times and the error popped up every time. The disk is spotless... I mean it looks brand new. Not even a speck of dust or any smudges at all.

Why am I getting this error?? I don't know what to do! If I can't copy it I'll have to redownload the entire 6gb installation package from EA, which will take probably 4-5 hours.

Please help!

Additional file info from within the error window:
"Can't read from the source file or disk."
Name: Crysis.part1.rar
Size: 4.37gb (4,588,544KB)
Date Modified: 11/2/2009 12:25PM

Other additional info:
I am running Windows 7 Ultimate x64
I have all the latest updates via Windows Update
There is only one account on this computer, mine, and it has full administrative privileges


----------



## bushpilot223 (Dec 13, 2008)

bump!


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Sounds like you copied the "installed" files the from one machine and want copy to another, most games need to be installed from the original source.
Do you still have the "downloaded" file(s) that you installed things with the first time.


----------



## bushpilot223 (Dec 13, 2008)

No I didn't copy the installed files, I saved the installation package itself into a 2 part .rar archive. It containes a few files, .bins, and the setup.exe. I've copied it from this disk before to install it and succeeded before.

The installation package is in the .rar but it is so large I had to make it a 2 part .rar file and put part1 on one DVD and part2 on a second DVD.


----------



## bushpilot223 (Dec 13, 2008)

Oh well, I guess I'm going to redownload it with EA Download Manager. I need it for a LAN party tonight, hopefully it will be done downloading before it starts.


----------

